# For all you Ork fans: Mantic's first Marauder vehicle, the "raptor"



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.manticblog.com/?p=4347

If think it looks like it could do with a few more armourplates near the front wheel, but it does offer some potential for cool conversions that way.

Trikes rule!

EDIT: That should be Raptor, but it would appear I'm not able to edit the thread title... 

No, but I can. *Vash.*


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

nice! i've been wanting to do a trike design for a warboss biker and that might fit what i'm looking for.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, but that looks horrible and more like a kitbash then a properly designed model for sale.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Agreed, GrizBe. 

Missiles are pointing downwards, too chunky by half...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

bit disappointing,looks no better than the old 40k ork buggies,design is badly executed, love the idea of a trike, but whats going on with the front wheel and the stupid looking engine? looks rushed, still like everything mantic its a cheap as chips GW clone so im sure some people will pick them up to convert, hell some people might even use them in warpath?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I had High Hopes for this stuff when first announced....











... disappointed.


Looks like sum oomie trying to be a Mek has failed. I could have done better.


Now I have got that out of my system, it's not that it is a particularly bad sculpt it just does not look like it has been cobbled together buy some green 7 foot loon with a rivet gun and a hamma.

Perfectly good for something, just not looting into my army.

Here's hoping the tracks off the Forgefathers stuff is still gonna be worth lootin!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

it doesnt look orky enough personally...too symmetrical.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

DUDES! That look is not far away from the Squat bikes from ages past!










Well. The general shape is right. :washim:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

And that is EXACTLY why the Tyranids ate them all and they have not been heard from since.:laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Whats odd though is that while the Squat bike is ancient and outdated, it still look way more awesome then the new thing.

Seriously, the front spokes on the ork trike look like the wheel will snap off any second.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks rough and crappy. Lines are not crisp and looks like a bad kit bask.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I just don't get why the missiles point down. WTF?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The missiles are pointing down because he's just about to test whether or not the front wheel is as flimsy as it looks.
I quite like most of the newer Mantic stuff, not this though.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Those front forks look like they would snap off if hitting anything, as i suspect, it looks like a bad design.

When sculptors make horrible things like this why can't they consult an engineer to get at least some credibilty on some of their designs

Also one small stone in that radiator, the whole thing fries.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Sorry, but that looks horrible and more like a kitbash then a properly designed model for sale.


i feel this way about Warpath in general...


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> And that is EXACTLY why the Tyranids ate them all and they have not been heard from since.:laugh:


The Nids did not eat them! They're simply on vacation. They'll be back.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

As with pretty much all the warpath stuff, the paint job lets this model down quite a bit. The paint job looks dirty and messy, which makes the model look worse. That said, the front wheel does look flimsy, but I don't think structural integrity is high on an orcs list of priorities. I think they are more concerned with attaching the wheel in whatever way they can.

I think it has a lot of potential, and that more people will warm to it once it's released and painted up by other people, same with most of the warpath stuff.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the trike is resin, according to the details, not fancying that front wheel staying on long if thats the case


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Whats odd though is that while the Squat bike is ancient and outdated, it still look way more awesome then the new thing.
> 
> Seriously, the front spokes on the ork trike look like the wheel will snap off any second.



Say what you like about GW but when it comes to models they have STANDARDS!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks cobbled together and low tech...oh wait....its supposed to as its an Ork vehicle!


----------

